# Does your toddler knead you while nursing?



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Kwim? Like a kitten kneads its mother? My ds kneads me while nursing. I think its adorable but was wondering if anyone else does this also?


----------



## M&MSMAMA (Feb 17, 2003)

All three of my nurslings did this and I agree it is adorable.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Awwwwww.... thanks for your reply!


----------



## maman_d'alex (Aug 31, 2003)

I am not even sure what you mean by "kneading"... but my ds holds my hair in his hands. Can't seem to nurse without my hair in his hands. He also takes the ends of my hair and rubs his face, and puts it in his ears!


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

My 7mo fairly recently started to gently squeeze with one hand - it's after a few minutes of nursing and it's pretty much what I do when I'm pumping to get out just a little bit more - smart kid!!

I think it's pretty cute, too


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

yep mine does too. she is 28months


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 28, 2002)

yep, both my dd and my ds knead.....I wondered if others did .......I love it


----------



## Megieblue (Jul 19, 2002)

Same here. I've got a 23 months old kneader. He mostly does it when he's got full exposure like when we're home alone.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, my 2.5yo always wants to knead my belly - it drives me nuts but it is cute, he gets almost as much comfort from my belly as from nursing.


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

i heard they do it coz they know the extra stimulation gets them more milk faster! smart kiddos...

jasmyn likes to gently pinch the skin of my breast between her thumb and forefinger and rub them together. it does get annoying, but it is very adorable as well, kind of like a comforting habit.


----------



## Leetah987 (Jul 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rareimer*
jasmyn likes to gently pinch the skin of my breast between her thumb and forefinger and rub them together. it does get annoying, but it is very adorable as well, kind of like a comforting habit.

Avian does this to me too. I try to really keep his fingernails short, or it kills.

Avian also kneads me. It starts out soft, then it turns into a mashing, mangling sort of movement. Or he tries to "tune in Toyko".


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

my dd does this too. and she likes to pinch.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Yup! I got A kneader,too


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

My ds does this too.







I don't mind the kneading, but the pinching I could do without!


----------



## gigglesgalore (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, dd just recently started kneading. I much prefer it to "tweaking" the other nipple, which she still does when she really needs comfort.


----------



## mama maggie (Apr 9, 2003)

yeah........my 13 mo old pinches my other nipple ans sometimes does the thumb/forefinger thing...it is the fingernails that kill!
If I try to cover it up she digs or pulls at my clothes, i've even tried covering it w/my hand-she hates that, so, I just let her do it!
it does get more milk out.

She also has been insisting on doing self serve at both breasts. She goes back and forth from one to the other, with just a few sucks on each! What's that all about?!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, you're all much more patient and forgiving than me. I HATE it! DS is constantly plucking, kneading, pinching etc... I usually give in when he is really tired because it helps him relax, but otherwise I try to at least get my shirt between me and his gropey little hands.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Kwim? Like a kitten kneads its mother? My ds kneads me while nursing. I think its adorable but was wondering if anyone else does this also?









Oh yeah, he kneads, he pinches, he twists - the kneading I love - the others I could do without! Incidently he's taken to doing this not just when BFing but throughout the day and night for comfort. Sometimes he'll do this while being carried around - looks real cute having his hand down the front of my shirt while at the mall!









Kitty


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

yes a kneader here - he kneads any flesh of mine... also w/ his feet


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

He used to, not its more of an acrobatic act while nursing unless he is really tired. He flips around, gets on his knees, tries to stand up, lay on his stomach, its a big mess! LOL!

But if he is sleepy he will touch the other side, maybe just lay his hand there or squeez a little or play with my hair. I like those times better!


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

My dd (age 3) doesn't just knead... she squeezes for all she's worth, with both hands! The other day she told me she was "gettin' ALL the milk out, Mom!"


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

Ds kneads, pinches, pats, rolls, and squeezes just depending on his mood. today he figured out he coud squirt himself with my breast. MAma/s he was soo proud of himself. it was soo cute... he'd grab a handful of areola and jsut squeeze, wathc the milk shoot of and giggle hysterically..to cute!


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

: My DS becomes a more active nurser everyday. It is comical to watch, I'm sure, but very very cute as well. I'm so glad I'm still nursing!


----------

